# Trampoline Coop



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Lol this made me laugh!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey, pretty cool, actually!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Hey, pretty cool, actually!


I thought so too!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Great idea--using old stuff. Unless the trampoline is not safe, I would have made it so the goats could play on the trampoline too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SO neat


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That's really cool!


----------

